# K60 freeze.



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

I broke out my k60 today because I had to rod through a 4" ptrap. 7/8 is more flexible then 1-1/4". Plugged it in and the motor was froze / bound. The motor would not turn. I kept putting in forward and reverse but it would heat up and trip the reset button. Wonder do I need to grease it at the two bushings? Or Is there a simple fix or do I need to take it to Coleman for repair?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Has it been greased? 
A 3/4 piece of cpvc through the machine, engage handle with the machine on and give it a twist with some channel locks.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MACK ATTAKK said:



> I broke out my k60 today because I had to rod through a 4" ptrap. 7/8 is more flexible then 1-1/4". Plugged it in and the motor was froze / bound. The motor would not turn. I kept putting in forward and reverse but it would heat up and trip the reset button. Wonder do I need to grease it at the two bushings? Or Is there a simple fix or do I need to take it to Coleman for repair?


 I've experienced this with the K60. The inner sleeve was seized up from a combination of left over water and lack of grease. Strip it down, clean it up and reassemble with grease.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

ChrisConnor said:


> Has it been greased? A 3/4 piece of cpvc through the machine, engage handle with the machine on and give it a twist with some channel locks.


Thank you.


----------



## dragit (Jan 16, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> I've experienced this with the K60. The inner sleeve was seized up from a combination of left over water and lack of grease. Strip it down, clean it up and reassemble with grease.


This or a bearing locked up. I have the part number somewhere for bearings you can pick up from autozone for under $20 each. Highly unlikely to be a problem with the motor


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> I've experienced this with the K60. The inner sleeve was seized up from a combination of left over water and lack of grease. Strip it down, clean it up and reassemble with grease.


Is there a guide on taking one apart. I always end up with pieces left over.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Is there a guide on taking one apart. I always end up with pieces left over.


 You can get a parts breakdown from your rep or supplier. That will help. You will need a press.


----------



## dragit (Jan 16, 2015)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Is there a guide on taking one apart. I always end up with pieces left over.


They are super simple. Pull the grey cast cover and everything will make sense from there. Not much going on inside of a k60.


----------



## dragit (Jan 16, 2015)

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ridgid-k60sp-drain-cleaning-machine-parts-c-7929_15296_15310.html


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

65722 and 65712 is most likely where your trouble is.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I think it will be the bearings. The one in the pully is an sob without a press but I do it with no press. I use sockets and a hammer..........just how you should press in bearings..........


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Same thing happened to one of ours. 

Strip it down, replace both bearings, I think one or both need locktite on it.

Soak all the other parts in a parts / carb cleaner and clean with steel wool. 

Reassemble, should work like a champ.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The ridgid forum has some pics somewhere.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

mpm said:


> ... I think one or both need locktite on it.


Only time a bearing surface needs locktite is when it's too worn.

I know nothing about about the K60, but I know motors. Probably bearings. If you have some downtime for your machine you may want to bring it into your local motor shop for a wash and bake, ask them to change the bearings and maybe new brushes.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey if take apart the K60, could you take a picture of the data plate?


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Only time a bearing surface needs locktite is when it's too worn.
> 
> I know nothing about about the K60, but I know motors. Probably bearings. If you have some downtime for your machine you may want to bring it into your local motor shop for a wash and bake, ask them to change the bearings and maybe new brushes.


It says it in the instructions from ridgid though...


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Hey if take apart the K60, could you take a picture of the data plate?


Sure


----------



## dragit (Jan 16, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Only time a bearing surface needs locktite is when it's too worn.
> 
> I know nothing about about the K60, but I know motors. Probably bearings. If you have some downtime for your machine you may want to bring it into your local motor shop for a wash and bake, ask them to change the bearings and maybe new brushes.




Inside the k60 you have these cups that the jaws ride in. You lock tite the cup to the inside of the bearing to ensure the bearing spins when the clutch is engaged.. Rather than the cup possibly spinning while the bearing doesn't spin (causing wear and malfunctions).


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok, we're talking different bearings then. I was talking about the motor bearings inside the motor housing... end frame and shaft surfaces should never be locktite'd on any motor I've ever heard of. If a surface is down we'd e-plate, spray weld or weld.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. Been busy lately. Stopped by Coleman and they hooked the 60 up. Come to find out i had several issues. They are the best at service and I always learn something. That's what's up. 
And yes Kirk is the man.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Thanks for the advice. Been busy lately. Stopped by Coleman and they hooked the 60 up. Come to find out i had several issues. They are the best at service and I always learn something. That's what's up.
> And yes Kirk is the man.


 
Let me know when you come in again to get anything repaired, Mack Attakk. Thanks for coming to see us.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

saysflushable said:


> I think it will be the bearings. The one in the pully is an sob without a press but I do it with no press. I use sockets and a hammer..........just how you should press in bearings..........


 Hammer and socket is exactly how we do it at AJC also.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hammer and socket is exactly how we do it at AJC also.


NOOOOOOOOOOO. I thought for sure you guys would have a press. I cant say I'm doing it right but at least I'm in good company.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Just to help any body else. When you install the new bearing in the adjuster or what ever you call it use the old bearing to drive the new bearing in. Put the old bearing on top of the new one and tap on the old one.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

saysflushable said:


> Just to help any body else. When you install the new bearing in the adjuster or what ever you call it use the old bearing to drive the new bearing in. Put the old bearing on top of the new one and tap on the old one.


Amazing minds think alike. I'm not sure how many k-60 and k-50s we have repaired but I would easily say the number is in the thousands. Our process seems to be working just fine.


----------

